# Como puedo controlar un cartucho de tinta?



## migueana (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro, estoy haciendo un proyecto de biologia sintetica y queria ver si ustedes podian ayudarme en una duda que tengo.
Necesito poder controlar un cartucho de tinta de una impresora (yo tengo una hp desject 3820, pero no duden en aconsejarme cualquier otro si es mejor), de manera que desde el ordenadar poder decirle suelte 30 microlitros aprox.
En realidad dentro del cartucho no ira tinta, sino una sustancia quimica.
No se si hay algun software que pueda hacerlo o tal vez con impulsos electricos.
Si tienen alguna sugerencia alternativa a los cartuchos de tinta, estaria encantado de escucharla.
Gracias de antemano por su colaboracion.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 7, 2009)

Tu quieres controlar mediante el ordenador el cartucho si esta vacio o lleno.
Para tendras que usar el puerto paralelo o serial si esque tienes esos puerto, con software hay en este foro.

Sensor de mlt ?

Que tipo de sustancia quimica vas a utilizar? si es que utilizas un poco de H2O... creo que funcionara un sensor de agua o detector de agua.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 9, 2009)

"de manera que desde el ordenadar poder decirle suelte 30 microlitros aprox. "
Lo que quiere es "inyectar" una determinada cantidad de "una sustancia quimica".

Lo que te recomiendo en vez de lo del cartucho de tinta es usar una bomba peristaltica, los cartuchos no creo que funcionen... se pueden tapar...


----------



## electrodan (Ago 9, 2009)

No se cuanta precisión tenga, pero se podría usar un inyector de combustible?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 9, 2009)

si la presión de alimentacion es constante podra funcionar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 9, 2009)

Un cartucho de tinta no te sirve por que el proceso que realizan es "vaporizar" la tinta para poder inyectarla, en otras palabras, calientan tanto la tinta que literalmente causan una explosion en miniatura que avienta la tinta hacia el papel, solo que no se nota por que es una nanoexplosion

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkjet_printer#Thermal_inkjets
http://computer.howstuffworks.com/inkjet-printer3.htm

Vas a tener que pensar en otro actuador que te permita controlar esa cantidad de liquido.....


----------



## migueana (Ago 11, 2009)

Gracias por la propuesta del inyector, he estado investigando un poco y puede que me sirva para inyectar los 30 microlitros aprox, controlando el tiempo de apertura de este.
Aunque si consiguiera hacer funcionar lo del cartucho de tinta seria mejor, ja que este tiene 300 agujeritos por donde saldria la sustancia con la que tengo que impregnar un cultivo de celulas, asi de esta forma su reparto es mas uniforme. 
 Les invito a que visiten la pagina web del projecto, aunque todavia no esta la explicacion de como de va a hacer

http://2009.igem.org/Team:Valencia


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 11, 2009)

El inyector si se usa con un poco de presión y algo de distancia quizá funcione...
Me gustó la idea del proyecto, muy bueno.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 11, 2009)

aaa se trata de imprimir celulas o bacterias,,, eso ya hecieron prueba los cientificos... las bacterias o celulas sobrevivin al fase de la imprision... lo vi en un video...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about33804.html

el post Nº9 : la vida,,,,,, esta en ese video


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 11, 2009)

yo tambien habia visto un reportaje sobre imprimir celulas para hacer nuevos organos, y en ese reportaje claramente decian que habian modificado una impresora HP deskjet para imprimir las celulas...

solo que no recuerdo que laboratorio de USA lo estaba haciendo...

la otra opcion es que pruebes con impresoras epson, pues sus cabezales trabajan con pequeños transductores piezoelectricos que ejercen presion sobre la tinta sin calentarla... en este caso la tinta tiene mas viscosidad...

y puedes conseguirle un sistema de tinta continua (CIS constant ink supply)...

aca encontre unos articulos...

http://www.cartridgesave.co.uk/news/how-to-print-replacement-human-organs/

http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/print/23893

saludos...


----------

